# VIPER CAR ALARM DOOR LOCKS



## chrisb1 (May 4, 2013)

I am pretty experienced with general auto electronics (ASE Cert) but when it comes to car alarms my patience leval is low..
anyway I was just wondering if anyone knew a quick answer or had the same problems with their viper alarm. 

I have a 04 grand cherokee and it came with a viper alarm. the number on the remote is 7701 which i believe is the 5900 model alarm. 

it was working fine today then i went to the store and hit the lock/arm button and it flashed that my door was open (which it was not) when i got home I realized that it was not activating the door locks, but only activating the alarm itself. i checked for loose wires, but could not find any, looked at all fueses, and nothing, i took out the batt in the remote and tired again, now it only arms the alarm, but does not show the door open symbol. i grabbed the OE remote from jeep and it works the door locks just fine and the button on the doors work just fine

I am out of ideas,, so if anyone had a clue it would be much appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

chrisb1 said:


> I am pretty experienced with general auto electronics (ASE Cert) but when it comes to car alarms my patience leval is low..
> anyway I was just wondering if anyone knew a quick answer or had the same problems with their viper alarm.
> 
> I have a 04 grand cherokee and it came with a viper alarm. the number on the remote is 7701 which i believe is the 5900 model alarm.
> ...



Id follow the lock wires from the alarm to the cars wires, usually its a bad connection(T taps). I would replace them first, or wiggle and see if the locks work. The false remote reporting, is a remote issue(contact DEI in my signature), but they will only warranty them for so long if at all. The features need to be reprogrammed it sounds like or the remote needs to be reprogrammed.
I never liked the pictured remotes and always suggest people use the basic remote, they can be had on Flee Bay for a whole lot cheaper than a Car Audio shop.
DEI remote control | eBay


----------

